# The Naked Portafilter



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Serving the best specialty coffees from Caffe' D'arte, Portland Roasting, Spella Caffe', Ristretto Roasters and more to come. Dedicated to offering the finest coffees, espresso blends and single-origins (either as espresso or filter cone brewed).

Teas and Chai from The Jasmine Pearl and real fruit smoothies from Dr. Smoothie.

Sugar-free mochas and blended drinks from Gosh That's Good. Sugar-Free chocolates

Fresh home baked biscotti, muffins and quickbreads round out the line-up.

Located across from Cramer Hall in the heart of Portland State University, we are a little hard to find but definately worth the effort. Come in and relax by the fireplace with a cup of our hand-crafted Chai or a wonderful single origin coffee brewed just for you!

Stick around for a homemade Mexican meal at Loco Locos-all fresh prepared-no cans, no microwaves.

More...


----------

